# USB Problems

## XyloCyanic

Hey I'm trying to get my USB up and running (for mp3 player or scanner), and I have followed the advice on other threads, but I still cannot get past one stage.

I have usbcore, usb-storage, ehci-hcd, uhci-hcd, hid autoloaded as modules.

I have all the scsi stuff compiled into the kernel (2.6.1 gentoo-dev-sources).

I have the vfat and fat as modules but not loaded automatically.

My system responds in the following way when i power up a connected mp3 player:

```
hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2
```

but that's all it does.  Shouldn't hotplug or something autmatically mount some things?  How do I get this to work?  I have been reading these forums for a while looking for a similar problem but have not fond it.  Thanks.

----------

## Kope

can you mount it?

If you can mount it, just make an entry in fstab and set it to 'auto.'

----------

## XyloCyanic

how do i mount it / what am i mounting?

----------

## Kope

typically usb storage devices are handled by the scsi sub-system. So you'd mount it with something like:

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb

Check to see what the file system is first with:

fdisk -l /dev/sda

----------

## XyloCyanic

i dont have anything like sda or sda1 in /dev.  does this mean that the scsi in my kernel isnt working?  for example, when i did

```
fdisk -l /dev/sda
```

nothing happened.

And then

```
 mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbmp3/

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

```

Do I need to do something in fstab that will make a /dev/sda*?[/code]

----------

## XyloCyanic

<bump>  :Confused: 

----------

## ajaxdude

I have the exact same problem. I am trying to connect a USB 2.0 external hard disk.

I have 2.6 genkernel

modprobed of the 3 thing that need to be modprobed

dmesg says USB Mass Storage support registered

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb

gives

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

hmmmmm.   :Confused: 

----------

## imptech

Do you have SCSI generic support compiled into your kernel?  Pretty sure it needs that so it can map the drive to a device.  Required for my CF reader anyway.

----------

## XyloCyanic

the relevant sections of my kernel config show the following for scsi

```
#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

```

i think that follows what the guides have said.  i hope someone sees something wrong that would be great!   :Wink: 

----------

## imptech

Nope, sorry... that part looks to be in order   :Sad: 

Maybe usb-storage just doesn't support your specific device?  Thats a shitty answer, and I'm not even sure where to check to find out, but maybe somebody else has some insight.  Or maybe theres a driver that needs to be compiled in as well for the specific device?  Not that I see any MP3 player-specific drivers in menuconfig...

One last far-out possibility... are you sure USB is working at all, i.e. do you have a mouse or something plugged into it that you're using?  If not, is there maybe a chance you should be using the OHCI HCD instead of UHCI?  I mention it because that bit me when I switched from my 440BX mobo to my nForce2.

----------

## XyloCyanic

Yeah i got a scanner hooked up to it it loads the 'scanner' 'scanner' module and that worked.

I have unplugged my mouse (usb->ps/2 adapter), then plugged it into a usb port, and it loaded the 'hid' module and the mouse worked.

with the mp3player, still haven't gotten anything to happen after it detects a new device and assigns it an address . . .  dont have any other usb devices to test out, could it just be the mp3 player?  its a rio500.  is there a special module for it?  i think i saw one when configuring the kernel once, but i didn't think i should need it, just use ubs-storage.  what about a different brand of mp3 player?  i have to wonder would it work under my current configuration?

----------

## forbjok

Have you checked if there are any /dev/sd* devices at all?

Also, depending on the device, it may not be /dev/sda1. My thumbdrive (possibly twinmos... not sure) appears as /dev/sda4.

----------

## zbindere

are the corresponding modules loaded?

usb_uhci or usb_ohci

usb_storage

usbcore

scsi_mod

sd_mod

I think these modules should be loaded.

----------

## XyloCyanic

well as an update i have updated to kernel 2.6.7 and gone to a strictly udev system.  still not working though, still trying, and will post any progress thanks for all your help...

----------

## agrippa_cash

I had a similar problem and solved it by compiling the usb and scsi modules directly into the kernel (that is- not as modules).  I can't tell from your config if you've done that or not.

----------

## XyloCyanic

can't hurt to give that a try, thanks

----------

## Hypnos

I have a neuros MP3 player, and all I need are "usb_storage" and "sd_mod" loaded in that order (SCSI is the culprit since it can't handle hotplugging of devices, even virtual ones routed from USB).

----------

## XyloCyanic

so what do you do when you plug in your player?  the modules are loaded by you before you connect?  then what do you do?  some mounting stuff?

----------

## Hypnos

```
mount -t vfat /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 /mnt/neuros
```

Obviously, use mkdir to create the mount point /mnt/neuros first.

----------

## XyloCyanic

well it would seem that I dont have a /dev/scsi directory.

would this be because I am running udev only?

or because i have the scsi stuff loaded as modules only?

or do i need something in /etc/fstab?

or  . . .   :Confused: 

----------

## Hypnos

You need the following things to load up in the following order:

scsi_mod

sr_mod

usb_storage

sd_mod

I like modules because I can unload/reload them or pass options if there are problems.

I run devfsd, and the /dev/scsi pops up automagically ...

----------

## XyloCyanic

Well it seems that using udev and having all the modules available for hotplug worked for me.   I bought a usb flash drive and everything worked.

Turns out that my mp3 player was not a usb storage device.  Argh!  But to finish the thread, everything worked by following the udev

and usb storage answers in these forums.  Just make sure you are trying it with a usb storage device!   :Mad:   :Razz: 

----------

## Hypnos

 :Laughing: 

I'm just ordered a USB disk enclosure and hard disk for back up purposes ... fingers crossed!

----------

## Hypnos

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm just ordered a USB disk enclosure and hard disk for back up purposes ... fingers crossed!

 

F*#& me -- it was working, then the disk crashed:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1344014#1344014

----------

